# NH 451 adapter for compact tractors



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought I would start a new thread on this. In order to fit a NH 451 sickle mower to my Bobcat CT 235 compact tractor, and other compact tractors, I need to buy and use the following adapter. Cost is about $250 Part number is 86977869. I have attached a pdf of it.

Has anyone used this adapter and better yet does anyone have photos of it installed? I am a bit confused at to how it actually works. It appear to attache to the upper link arm bracket on my tractor, and move the link arm mounting point back a bit so the inverted U mount will clear my lift arm. Not knowing it length, it will be hard to check the clearance.

Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yoda-I looked at the bracket pic but have never used one of the brackets. I did run a 451 on a JD950 and it was a real tight fit. I cut the telescoping arms (the ones going through the springs on the mower) to make it work. From what I remember, the bracket looks like it will work fine.

Since they still make the 451, why don't you take your tractor and the bracket to a NH dealer and see if they can hook a 451 up to it and have it run ok-then you know for sure.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It moves the mower yoke back about 6". If you or a friend are good at working metal, you can easily make one. I have made them in the past. If you have to pay someone to make one then you might as well buy the one from NH. Keep in mind that once you move the mower yoke back, you will need a shorter top link to go between the two mower yokes. On a compact tractor the top links usually will adjust short enough.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks very much. It looks pretty stout. I'm not much of a fabricator, and my neighbor cant weld anything that thick - assuming 3/8 or heavier. I wonder what kind of forces this takes - I am assuming the full weight of the unit, including dynamic loadings.

At least I know I now have an option should a NH 451 drop in my lap.

Thanks again.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Acually the picture you have posted is for larger tractors over 40hp, like the TN series. 858810 is the part number for an extension on compact tractors. It may or may not be long enough. I make my brackets out of 1/4" material


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Mike10. Do you happen to have an drawings or sketches of what I need for clearance? Thanks again


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

YODA said:


> Thanks Mike10. Do you happen to have an drawings or sketches of what I need for clearance? Thanks again


Just in my head. 6" should be enough. I think I started with two pieces of 1/4x4x4 for the pieces which go in the tractors rocker where the top link generally goes. Drill two holes in each one to match the holes in the tractor's rocker so you can use two pins in the rocker. I think I then added a 1" wide piece between these to plates and wedled them together for a total width of 1 1/2". I then took two pieces of 1/4x2x4 and drilled a hole in them for the top link pin. I then welded them to the first piece placing each of the 2x4 pieces on the outside of each 1/4x4x4 plate. I also added a piece between these two plates to reinforce them. After hooking the mower up you can determine if it is enough or too much.

If you buy a 451 be sure to get a book so you can set it up right. This is probably the easiest mower to mount on the tractor. If you find otherwise read the book or ask for help here. You don't need stabilizer bars or chains. You don't need tools to attach any linkage to the tractor. Once you set it up for your tractor, you don't have to worry about where your hydraulic lift lever is when mowing since you let the three point hitch down and the mower carries itself at the right height. You don't need blocks under the mower when you unhook because the stands are built in to the mower.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Sweet - I think I understand. If I end up with a NH 451 I will probably work it up with 1/4 solid ply wood and then get it fabricated, or find the correct adapter. Most welders around here think their welding with gold. Then again I do need another tool.     I'm trying to do a trade for my 3RC60 rotary cutter. Have some nibbles, but no strike yet.

This information is great. Thanks for the help.

PS: to weld the 1/4 plate as you say, what kind of welder do I need - been wanting to learn for a long time. 

PSS - on edit. If I understand everything correctly, I only need to move the inverted U hoop back far enough to clear the lift arms. No more, no less. Is this a valid understanding?

Thanks again


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

A mig welder is pretty user friendly. Most home owner type mig welders recommend a maximum of 1/4" thick metal when welding with them. The only problem with them for a home owner is you need a tank of gas to go with them. You can also use a type of wire that requires no gas but the weld is not as clean, but it does seem burn hotter and to penetrate better.

You just need to move the yoke back far enough for the vertical rods, which go through the yoke on both sides of the yoke, to clear you tractor's lift arms. These rods serve two purposes. You move the brackets on the lower part of the rods to get the proper height of the mower when you are in the mowing position. They also serve as the stabilizers so if you have a tractor without stabilizers the mower remains stationary from side to side movement.


----------



## BaiJiu (Jul 21, 2015)

mike10 said:


> Just in my head. 6" should be enough. I think I started with two pieces of 1/4x4x4 for the pieces which go in the tractors rocker where the top link generally goes. Drill two holes in each one to match the holes in the tractor's rocker so you can use two pins in the rocker. I think I then added a 1" wide piece between these to plates and wedled them together for a total width of 1 1/2". I then took two pieces of 1/4x2x4 and drilled a hole in them for the top link pin. I then welded them to the first piece placing each of the 2x4 pieces on the outside of each 1/4x4x4 plate. I also added a piece between these two plates to reinforce them. After hooking the mower up you can determine if it is enough or too much.
> 
> If you buy a 451 be sure to get a book so you can set it up right. This is probably the easiest mower to mount on the tractor. If you find otherwise read the book or ask for help here. You don't need stabilizer bars or chains. You don't need tools to attach any linkage to the tractor. Once you set it up for your tractor, you don't have to worry about where your hydraulic lift lever is when mowing since you let the three point hitch down and the mower carries itself at the right height. You don't need blocks under the mower when you unhook because the stands are built in to the mower.


Thanks for posting this Mike and you Yoda for starting it. I bought a 451 yesterday and started to install it on mu Kubota L-4400 this morning, just won't work as is. I started to build an adapter similar to the one Yoda posted but ran out of oxygen and had to start grinder cutting so I switched to one very similar to your's Mike, I have the parts cut an will weld them in the morning After supper tonight I dedided to do a net search to see if anyone else had this issue and what they did about it, not much success then I lucked out on this site and it makes me feel like I didn't waste my day designing and building something that might not work. I initially thought about using the ends off a top link I bent last year by angling the ends welding them together then welding them to a yoke to fit the 451


----------



## BaiJiu (Jul 21, 2015)

YODA said:


> I thought I would start a new thread on this. In order to fit a NH 451 sickle mower to my Bobcat CT 235 compact tractor, and other compact tractors, I need to buy and use the following adapter. Cost is about $250 Part number is 86977869. I have attached a pdf of it.
> 
> Has anyone used this adapter and better yet does anyone have photos of it installed? I am a bit confused at to how it actually works. It appear to attache to the upper link arm bracket on my tractor, and move the link arm mounting point back a bit so the inverted U mount will clear my lift arm. Not knowing it length, it will be hard to check the clearance.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for this post Yoda, it helped me a lot today.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow a ghost thread form the past. I am glad you fond the information useful. Is this not a great site to learn.

I ended up getting an IH 1300 9' unit and this year did the Rowse Rakes hydraulic install. Works like a dream and the hook up required no special adapter. I did a separate post on the Rowse install.

As the drum and disk mowers continue to get better efficiency, they are on my future - way down the road - wish list. Right now i can do some serious speed cutting with my 9' bar - as long and fast as my old hiney can bear the bouncing -


----------

